# Wildlife, for those interested



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

Thought members might like to see one of my pics of a lovely bird found here in the Alentejo.The Lesser Kestrel is declining across its range . In Portugal it is doing quite well inside the Special Protection Areas, SPA such as that at LPN.
BTW I saw my first Iberian Fox yesterda!

Anyways , enjoy the pic (please respect copyright)
Rich


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

spectacular Coati thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great pic. 

I'm pretty good on my African birds but hopeless on Portuguese ones but saw several largish, brownish raptors with deep vee/delta tails and very distinctive white heads the other day. They were over water and flying at each other & trying to grab each other rather like the bateleur eagles do....... you wouldn't have any idea what they could be by any chance?


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Sure

I would say the delta /vee tail was diagnostic for Black Kite. The heads also appear white in bright light. Also juveniles/adults of different ages will show variations in color.

Hers one I made earlier


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That looks like it....... thanks very much indeed!


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

No problem
Just noticed image is fuzzy, was a large tiff ----->jpeg and not go through processing


I am a semi pro wildlife photographer so I have to know my birds.
Black Kites are summer visitors to Portugal; the RTed Kite being here in the winter.
Nature is fascinating. I just spent 8 mornings at LPN to get 4 photos of the European Roller - -did you seen one, they are Europes most beautiful species - endangered in Portugal.
There are around 6 million Black Kites in the world and they are thought to be the most common raptor! Mind you I can be out all day and see zero. I am putting together a small (and cheap lol) book on Alentejo Birds for the Ipad (and pdf) which as it is of real Portuguese events should be of much use to the casual viewer.
PS it aint ready yet lol


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have something in common then...... I used to do a bit of that when I was in Africa and do still occasionally sell a few images to magazines and books etc. 

I've never seen the European roller and wouldn't know one if it kicked me in the bum but have seen the lilac breasted and several others many times in Africa....... they're all very beautiful. 

Please do let me know when your book is ready..... I desperately need something to help me with PT bird identification.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

We have a lot in common actually I lived in Zambia for 13 years and Nairobi for 2 !

Heres a Roller (not my best but you get the idea). Most people in Portugal will never see.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

removed


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot in common then! 

I'd definitely recognise that as a roller and it's a real stunner........ I'll keep an eye out and hope to see one. Thanks.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for that Siobhán


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please keep the photos coming Coati they are fantastic.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Siobhán

Thanks

Heres another Roller. Its passing to my right, heading with prey to feed its three chicks. Scientist is working on PhD studying these birds. Prey is probably large mole cricket. Estimates suggest no more than 200 pairs in the whole of Portugal.
Summer visitor, comes here to breed. I have read that up to 100,000 of these birds are netted and eaten in Oman every year!


----------

